# G3 poly motor mag availability



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello all,
BSRT is out of polymer motor magnets and don't know when they will have them in stock...... Does anyone know where i can find them (pref level 19) or does a company make a good poly motor mag for the G3?? thanks in advance. mj PS can i swap them from wizzard??


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Check with Lucky Bobs (http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/bsrt-g3-parts.html). 

The new G3R style polymer magnet is supposed to be backward compatible with the G3 chassis but as far as I know they are only available in Level 25. The low profile version is probably more to your liking. You may want to call and talk with Bob. He may be able to set you up with some used Level 19s since most racers have switched to the Level 25s.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I actually spoke to Bob two weeks ago and he had no motor magnets at all But i didn't ask him about used ones. I'll do that monday. I actually have a used pair of 25's coming from Rabbit Racing. Times are tough should i switch to Wizzard?? thanks again mj


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I haven't seen any parts availability issues with Wizzard and the Storms seem very competitive in SS, Mod, and RO.


----------

